

Sleep.fm is top Twitter search term (6 month duration) - ryanspahn
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_search_terms_on_twitter_since_july_2008_sleepf.php

======
axod
How do we know who is searching for it? Could be a bot, sleep.fm themselves,
some code somewhere...

Seems fishy to me :/

Maybe an interesting method to getting 'buzz', if companies like compete are
just taking raw number of searches, rather than number of _people_ searching
for a phrase.

Why would random end users be searching twitter for 'sleep.fm'? Especially
since there weren't all that many results (Until this story came out).

~~~
jfornear
Sounds like sleep.fm is obsessively monitoring their brand on Twitter.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Ryan, youre awesome, and sleep.fm is pretty cool, but compete screwed up
somehow. BESIDES this article, there's barely any tweets on twitter for
sleep.fm.
[http://search.twitter.com/search?max_id=1323832063&page=...](http://search.twitter.com/search?max_id=1323832063&page=3&q=sleep.fm)

Traffic is also <http://siteanalytics.compete.com/sleep.fm/?metric=uv> only at
5k uniques. If the search volume was what they indicated, the traffic would be
decently higher (how much higher i dont know).

~~~
ryanspahn
Sure this awesome & amazing to see for us!

The data compete is stating is the number times people searched Twittered for
Sleep.fm and not the amount of Twitters. We do have a somewhat steady stream
of people talking about us, but compete's data is not showing the most popular
Twitter topic rather most popular searches. Sleep.fm would surely not show up
in that report, more so Obama, iPhone and other pop culture attention getters.

------
rokhayakebe
There is one for all the naysayers. Congratulations Sleep.fm

